# رجاء من مهندسى الميتالورجى



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: 
طالب فى اولى تعدين وبترول: وفى دكتور عندنا اسمه محمد فوزى بيدينا علم المواد وبيشرح من كتاب جورج بيتر (ميكانيكال ميتالورجى) واطلب مساعدة فى شرح درس الكلل ياريت اى حد عنده فكرة عن هذا الموضوع يكون مشكور جدا مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## علي السيد محمد خطا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كتاب vijendra singh يعتبر افضل وأسهل كتاب + كتاب dieter


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أي الكريم ارجو زكر الموضوع الذي تريد الشرح له بالغة الإنجليزية 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .عزيزي هل تقصد بدرس الكلل هو fatigue


----------

